# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  کد حذف تبلیغات بلاگفا

## iran2008

سلام
کسی کد حذف تبلیغات بلاگفا رو نداره؟

----------


## as13851365

بهتر است که شما به جای این کار تلاش کنی زبان برنامه نویسی یاد بگیری تا خودت یک سایت بسازی و به همچین کارهایی نیاز نداشته باشی ( نون بلاگفا از اون تبلیغات در می آد چرا می خواهی خرابش کنی ؟ بیخیال این جور کارها بشید بهتر است )

با این که قانون کپی رایت رو رعایت نمی کنیم حداقل این جور مسائل رو رعایت کنیم تا نه سیخ بسوزه نه کباب

----------


## emadfa

1) طبق قوانین بلاگفا اگر سیستم های هوشمند بلاگفا یا مدیران سایت متوجه حذف تبلیغات از یک وبلاگ شوند , آن وبلاگ حذف می شود.
2) اوایل امکان حذف تبلیغات بلاگفا وجود داشت اما اکنون پس از چند سال بلاگفا تقریبا همه روش های حذف تبلیغات را مسدود کرده است.
3) دوست خوبمون as13851365 اشاره خوبی داشتند. به جای حذف تبلیغات از تنها منبع درآمد بلاگفا بهتره خودت یک هاست و دامنه بخری. نیاز به برنامه نویسی نیست. صدها نرم افزار رایگان وجود دارد!
4) البته یادگیری این امر به عنوان یک ترفند و آگاهی چیز جالبی هست اما اگه کسی واقعا چنین کاری رو می خواد انجام بده کاری جز ضربه زدن به قوی ترین سرویس وبلاگ فارسی کار دیگه ای داره انجام نمی ده. ( البته اگه بتونه! )

----------


## Galestian

سلام 
این کار شدنیه اما بهتره اینکار نکنی همون جور که دوستان گفتن اما خب برنامه نویسی و بیماریش

برای نمونه که بدونی میشه اینو ببین اگر باهوش باشی می تونی بفمی چجوری من اینکاروکردم 
البته من این مساله رو به مدیر بلاگ فا اعلام کردم هر چند پاسخی نگرفتم . مثل اینکه آدم می خواد کمک هم بکنه
آدم و تحویل نمی گیرن !!!
آدرس رو ببین
http://vsdotnet.blogfa.com
موفق باشی
http://galestian.org

----------

